# Walnut with a bullet



## bhatleberg (Jan 16, 2018)

Not my turning work, here - far better than I can do. But it shows a walnut tree's response to a .22...

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 16, 2018)

Very Cool! I saw this piece at SWAT last August, the guy who turned it was telling me about it. Started hollowing this big old Mesquite and found this horseshoe buried in it. Tony

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 16, 2018)

I cut up a maple a while back that had half a dozen 12 gauge slugs in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bhatleberg (Jan 16, 2018)

That horseshoe is awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 16, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> I cut up a maple a while back that had half a dozen 12 gauge slugs in it.



Pics?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 16, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Pics?



I'll look but I don't think I do, was slabbing stuff out at a guy's place for him, getting paid by the hour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice...
I'd love to see it if possible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

